# PapaNurgle.com is looking for Artists!



## ramatheson (May 3, 2008)

PapaNurgle.com, the web's first Nurgle Fan Forums, is looking for artists to submit work for use on the site. If you are interested, please PM me.

If you look at this page...

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=41762#post41762

...we are also looking to do one of the corner ads if you want to submit an idea for that.

We are looking for artists to design custom banners, avatars, and animate Nurglesque smileys. Smileys are the main thing we're looking for right now. It'd be cool to have a whole selection of them to replace the standard ones.


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Wheee Nurgle!











And I can do sprites too, so can probably handle to smilies 

Oh and I think Deathguard.org was the first Nurgle forum...


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

hi Dezartfox ill be making the banners and stuff so making some smilies might be a good idea k: just one thing, can you make animated smilies? cause if you cant i can


----------



## Tau Chaotix (Mar 1, 2008)

hmm....i coud become a guest on those forums to make people sigs  in return for having links on your site to this one.

-Olek.


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Riandro said:


> hi Dezartfox ill be making the banners and stuff so making some smilies might be a good idea k: just one thing, can you make animated smilies? cause if you cant i can


Yeah I can do all that and more 

Well we can both make stuff and contribute 



And Chaotix, first things first your going to make sigs, don't distort the images, that firewarrior is a bit squished


----------



## Tau Chaotix (Mar 1, 2008)

squised...tau are small anyway lol.. thats his normal height

-Olek.


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

ok then! when i finish building my bloodletters i think i might make a start on this then, starting with a banner! animated or static image?


----------

